# Sun loungers



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

I am cringing as I begin typing this as I feel I might be driving everyone mad...and this is going to go on until September when you can all breath again and say thank goodness she is in Cyprus.
Anyway if I am being a bother just ignore me lol....but today I was having this conversation with my hubby about sun loungers, we have a lovely patio set but no sun loungers...of course I am envisioning myself with a good book lounging by a pool with a brolly for shade, we already have the huge brolly's thankfully....so it came into my mind today whether we should buy the sun loungers over here or wait until we come over....I actually hate writing to ask but it has been so helpful so far asking about the electric under blankets, BBQ, fans, ceiling fans...Britta water jug etc....also can I ask what kind people recommend....thank you so much.

Sandra


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

In a country with over 320 days a year sunshine sun loungers are plentiful and in our view relatively cheap, although as we moved from North Wales where we were lucky to get 20 days sunshine sun loungers never came into the equation so can't really compare prices!
Our choice are aluminium framed sun beds as the plastic variety seem to suffer from the effects of the high ultraviolet sun shine quicker, only down side is remembering not to burn your arms as the lounger arms tend to heat up fast.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

JonandGaynor said:


> Our choice are aluminium framed sun beds as the plastic variety seem to suffer from the effects of the high ultraviolet sun shine quicker


I agree - I've seen a couple of plastic chairs break. Plastic gets very brittle.

Regards


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sandrapoy1 said:


> I am cringing as I begin typing this as I feel I might be driving everyone mad...and this is going to go on until September when you can all breath again and say thank goodness she is in Cyprus.Sandra


Please stop the apologies. You questions are perfectly valid. You cannot drive us mad as most of us crossed that barrier some time ago!

Also do not be mistaken into thinking that when you arrive in September your questions will stop. You will be surprised how much you need to learn once you arrive, from the moment you have to approach bureaucracy to where to buy the missing ingredient.

Pete


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for your replies.....another decision made...so definitely not plastic, and unless we see some lovely one's in a sale that is something that we don't have to worry about...you are all such a lovely bunch of people and I am so glad that it was this forum that I joined.....yes I think you are right about still asking questions when we move over lol especially if we can't find something.
Well I think that's about all of the extra shopping list done so at least that is out of the way, all of the niggly questions that were driving me mad have now gone thankfully.
You are all so lovely....thanks again.
Sandra


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sandra we are quite used to loads of questions not just before the move but also after arriving. 
There is a lot to get your head round with a major move and the great thing about a forum such as this is that we have all been there, done that and if our experience can help someone to avoid the mistakes we made then that is what it is all about.

Hopefully once you are settled and have had time to get to know the ropes you will be answering questions from other newbies and helping them.



Veronica


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks Veronica, I will try not to cringe next time I ask a question lol, and its nice to know you all had questions as well before you made the move...and after, which I can definitely see happening....thanks again for making me feel so welcome here.


----------

